# Crawfish!



## cantcook (May 24, 2005)

Crawfish red eye gravy served over piping hot buttermilk biscuits.  Turned out GREAT.


----------



## crewsk (May 24, 2005)

Cantcook, you're making me hungry!! I love crawfish but don't get to have them very often & that looks wonderful!


----------



## pdswife (May 24, 2005)

It looks so good.   
What is red eye gravy??


----------



## cantcook (May 24, 2005)

Well................its not REALLY red eye gravy, its just a red gravy.  The real red eye gravy is made with coffee, and I don't like coffee.  My grandmother made red gravy over biscuits and called it red eye gravy so I always have too.

Usually, its a morning meal that I make using fresh bacon grease.  I like crispy bacon and will cook my bacon until its crisp in the grease giving it a smoked BUT NOT BURNT taste.  Then I will add flour and cook it over med-low heat and add onions and bell pepper, just a little, just like I'm starting an etouffee or countless other dishes and sautee for a few minutes then add water slowly to gravy it up, add a can of diced tomatos (PLAIN), a little garlic powder, a little celery salt, some black pepper and let it simmer for about an hour and serve over biscuits.

Basically, what you see in the picture is a simple crawfish creole, only with more tomato and I "smoked' my bacon grease NOT BURNED IT very briefly when I made my roux to get that really cooked gravy flavor in with it and served it over buttermilk biscuits.  It REALLY came out good.


----------



## luvs (May 24, 2005)

pdswife1 said:
			
		

> It looks so good.
> What is red eye gravy??


 
red eye gravy is just ham drippings and strong black coffee.


----------



## Guiedo (May 25, 2005)

_Excuse my ignorance but "What is Crawfish"_
_I am from another country and have no idea what the &^%$ you are on about. Would someone be kind enough to explain as a have an idea that they are like fresh water shrimp or prawns???_
_Much obliged   _


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2005)

they look like miniature lobsters, guiedo. they're a cajun/Louisania thing but you can find them even here near Pittsburgh, PA. they are boiled and are spicy and you break them in two, suck the head and eat the tail.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 25, 2005)

cantcook, ya better change your name, looks like you cook really well. Your crawfish dish looks yummmmmm.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2005)

Guiedo:

Go to this site and scroll down to the crayfish description.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Shelfish.html


----------



## Guiedo (May 26, 2005)

*Thanks*

_Thanks for the site Andy and thanks to Luvs Food for the info. I thought they would be similar to our own fresh water crayfish(lobster) though the fact they are quite spicy is appealing.....loves spicy food._
_With our little fresh water ones the way to cook em is to very quickly pan sear in almost smoking.....I use pork fat for flavour, until they have changed colour to a vivid red and personally I finish them with a squeeze of lime, again for some zing. Some people would argue the virtues of garlic but I think it over powers the sweetness.   _


----------



## bemeuk (Jun 14, 2005)

here is my cooking, i love crawfish, this one is simply cooked with spices:


----------



## HanArt (Jun 14, 2005)

bemeuk, what happened to their heads? LOL  Sucking those is one of the pleasures of eating crawfish.


----------



## bemeuk (Jun 14, 2005)

the heads are cut while preparing, i think there was too much mud.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 19, 2005)

Goodness you ARE extravagant BEMUK - my fishmonger told me that crawfish are so rare around the UK  that they are able to charge 70 pounds sterling per kilo!


----------

